# Befehl "javac" funktioniert und Windows 7 nicht?



## Sanchezz85 (11. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auf meinem Laptop welcher seit Kurzem mit Windows 7 läuft das Programm "java jdk 6" runtergeladen und installiert.

Nun möchte ich beispielsweise ein kleines "Script" übersetzen (compilieren?).
Dazu benutze ich wie in der Vorlesung gesehen den Befehl "javac".
Jedoch bekomme ich nun die Fehlermeldung dass der Befehl nicht bekannt sei.

Woran liegt das? funktioniert java jdk 6 unter Windows 7 nicht richtig? In der Uni haben wir noch XP/Vista Rechner, und da hat alles super geklappt.

Hier ein Screenshot davon:


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Okt 2009)

Java Blog Buch : 01.03 Java installieren

schritt 3 dürfte für dich interessant sein..path variable anpassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (11. Okt 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und den Link!

hab bei Punkt 3 nun festgestellt dass die jre6\bin vorhanden ist, aber die jdk6\bin nicht.

woran liegt das? ich habe die jdk6 Version von chip.de runtergeladen, da stand dass sie incl. Compiler ist...


----------



## Sanchezz85 (11. Okt 2009)

hat sich erledigt, habs geschafft. 
Ich habe bei Punkt 3 immer folgende Pfad bei den Umgebungsvariablen eingefügt:

"C:\Programme\Java\JDK 6\bin)"

Bei mir hat die "bin" allerdings diesen Pfad: "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_16".

daher der fehler....jetzt ist aber alles ok und "javac" wird gefunden 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, echt tolles Forum! :toll:


----------

